# CPU Fan dreht sehr laut. Was tun?



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,
ich habe auf meinem i5 4460 einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco laufen, dieser sollte die CPU eigentlich ohne Probleme kühlen.
Der Lüfter dreht aber sehr stark auf und ist schon im Desktop Betrieb deutlich hörbar.
Um genau zu sein ändert sich die Lautstärke- egal welche CPU Last anliegt- subjektiv betrachtet überhaupt nicht.
Was tun? Das "Fast unhörbar" das hier: Kompakter Kühlzwerg: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco im Test beschrieben wird ist das sicherlich nicht.
Hoffer ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

Hast du mal im BIOS nach der Einstellung geschaut?


----------



## StarforceZx (11. Juni 2015)

Würde auch sagen, schau mal im Bios nach, dort kann man bei mir z.B. eine mindest Drehzahl setzten, evtl. ist diese bei dir hoch eingestellt.


----------



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ja schon im Bios nachgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden was sich da umstellen lässt. Oder ich bin einfach blind... was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juni 2015)

ist der lüfter laut durch luftrauschen oder klackert, schleift zirpt er?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2015)

Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Eindeutig Luftrauschen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

Hast du einen anderen Lüfter zur Hand?


----------



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Immer so im Bereich zwischen 35 und 45 Grad Celsius. Je nachdem was ich halt damit mache.


----------



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Den Intel Boxed kühler halt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

Qatex schrieb:


> Den Intel Boxed kühler halt...



Ich meinte eher sowas https://www.google.de/search?q=120m...d=0CKwBEPwFKAFqFQoTCI-knvKZiMYCFSG-cgodoZcEMw
Den alten Lüfter ausbauen und einen neuen rauf, vielleicht ist das Problem ja damit gelöst.


----------



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Achso, da hab ich nur meine Caselüfter... silent Wings 2, aber die unterstützen meines Wissens nach sowieso keine Pwm Steuerung, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2015)

Hi 

Welches Board hast du und auf welchen Anschluss hast du den  Lüfter drauf ?


----------



## Qatex (11. Juni 2015)

Ein AsRock H97Anniversary. Angeschlossen ist der Lüfter am Cpu_Fan1 (also dem 4-Pin Ding wo es eigentlich hingehören sollte.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2015)

^^Handbuch Seite 76--4.6  

Sollte dir helfen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn Handbuch nicht zur Hand, dann kannst du auch hier schauen ASRock > H97 Anniversary


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Juni 2015)

wenn er sich regelt, also im Desktop hörbar "wird" aber nicht gleich voll aufdreht, dann kanns gut sein das er nicht richtig gleichmäßig drauf sitzt!

mal abnehmen und schauen wie die wlp sich verteilt hat. sollte ziemlich gleichmäßig verteilt sein / anpressdruck

asrock haben meist full on oder regelbar zwischen 1-9, dann per target temp, würde sie auf 55 grad stellen


----------

